
Ask HN: How to cope with Heart break - dprophecyguy
Every time, I think about her, I went into a panic attack state, most of the time. 
Blood pressure drops and something shitty happens with the body. Really bad feeling. Hope you guys have something to share.
Sorry for asking this strange question, but I think you guys can help.
======
oldandtired
Let me ask a question first - Is she dead or did she leave?

If she is dead then take time and grieve and don't let anyone say to you that
you should be over it. Everyone is different and everyone grieves differently
and in their own time. Grieve according to your needs and you'll come out
stronger. Don't grieve and you'll be dead in more ways than you can imagine.

If she left, then take your time and look at what the circumstances that
happened. Use that to make the required changes in yourself. This will take
time and effort on your part. learn to understand yourself and how you deal
with each of the little things that come up in life. Finally, don't let
emotions rule you (as in letting your heart be given to someone), wait until
everything else is sorted out before unlocking your heart.

You need to build strong foundational and broad based friendships first,
otherwise, the emotions will grab you, twist you and ruin your life.

I have watched myself, friends, my children and grandchildren let emotions be
the drivers of some of their relationships and little good came of it. Those
who built on strong friendships tend to make very lasting relationships. I
have been blessed that the woman I am married to was and is my best friend in
all ways. I know her and she knows me. Everything else has followed.

------
dorelljames
I'm not sure where to begin but let me just tell you that things will be
better in time. Usually the first few days, weeks will be so hard. You can
vent out everything, speak your heart's content, etc. it's okay. It'll be
better in time.

